# Find how many have not rated me???



## lesnplans (May 14, 2015)

Is there a way to find out how many people never bothered to even give me a rating? I rating sucks after 30 rides because of mainly 2 riders I think. One was hit with a big fare because of surge. the other because I cruised a stop sign in a desolate residential area as she was confusing me with bad directions.

I might make a new Uber rider account and take myself for a few rides to give my rate a little boost.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

It should be in your weekly update.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> I might make a new Uber rider account and take myself for a few rides to give my rate a little boost.


good luck dont get caught


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> Is there a way to find out how many people never bothered to even give me a rating? I rating sucks after 30 rides because of mainly 2 riders I think. One was hit with a big fare because of surge. the other because I cruised a stop sign in a desolate residential area as she was confusing me with bad directions.
> 
> I might make a new Uber rider account and take myself for a few rides to give my rate a little boost.


Yes, you count the number of trips you give. On your weekly report it'll say x number of pax give you 5 stars out of "Y" rated trips. Y is is your total rated trips. Your counted total trips - total rated trips = number of unrated trips.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberxD said:


> Yes, you count the number of trips you give. On your weekly report it'll say x number of pax give you 5 stars out of "Y" rated trips. Y is is your total rated trips. Your counted total trips - total rated trips = number of unrated trips.


The "Y" total is the number for a two week period.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> I might make a new Uber rider account and take myself for a few rides to give my rate a little boost.


Sign up friends and family for free ride and let them rate you a 5.


----------

